# Garlic and Brewers Yeast



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone. I keep reading about how beneficial garlic and brewers yeast for our birds, so I just had to throw this out there. It's great for dogs and cats too. Besides the nutrition benefit of the BY, the combo is a great flea/tick repellent. It has to be fed everyday because of it's accumulative affect, but it really works. The vet that told me about this says it's the smell released from their pores that repels. I live in the south where we don't really have severe winters. Fleas can be a problem all year. I have been doing this for 15 years. We live on 6 acres and have a lot of dogs(not so many cats!). The entire property is fenced in, some woods, some pasture. Lots of opportunity for fleas and ticks. Everyday I mix a Tbs.of garlic powder(not garlic salt) and a Tbs. of BY into about 8 cups off dog food...thats for just the inside dogs, double that for the outside dogs!! We have no fleas or ticks. We only use Frontline or Advantix once a year, usually in March just as a precaution, not once a month. I do not like using chemicals on my gardens or my critters. I can't use any kind of chemicals on my Zoe because of her diabetes. Would not take that much of the two(G & BY) with a smaller pack than we have. Just remember it takes time(30 days min.), and given everyday to make a difference. Cats can be "cats' about the garlic! 3 out of my 6 look at me like I have 2 heads, so I'm always trying to out smart them! Hope this tip helps someone. I'm glad to know I already have 2 things on hand for Weipea!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------

